# All-Clad vs. SLT



## bryanj (Jun 20, 2008)

Ok, here's the deal: I'm in the market for some new saute and sauce pans for my house. I do a lot of entertaining, and a lot of recipe testing. In other words, I cook as much at home as I do at work. I went to Sur La Table to pick up a specialized Wilton cake pan for my girlfriend, who is a amateur patissier, and of course got sidetracked by the shiny All-Clad pans. They seemed to be good quality, but the price was exorbitant. SLT has their own line of pans that the saleslady said were just as good, if not better than, A-C.

Does anyone here know if she was being honest, or simply trying to make a sale?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I can't respond to the SLT part, as I have no experience with them.

But as to the All-Clad, you can keep it. I have no use for a company that does not stand behind its products, and All-Clad's warranty, in my experience, is worthless. 

Plus you're right. It is incredibly overpriced when you consider how many companies now make high-quality stainless clad cookware.


----------



## juniperhome (Nov 13, 2008)

We've never had a single problem with All-Clad standing behind their products. As long as you take care of them and go to a reputable dealer, they should make it right. 


<----Cookware retailer


----------



## lance folicle (Nov 1, 2008)

I looked at SLT cookware a while back, and the people at the local SLT recommended against their on product for "serious" cooking. One problem mentioned was balance - all the staff I spoke with found SLT cookware (sauce pots) were not well balanced and comfortable to use. I concur.

Look for Calphalon Tri-Ply as an All-Clad alternative. I've a few Tri-Ply pieces and have been very happy with them. Also have some All-Clad pieces, and have been very happy with them as well.

Lance


----------



## buzzard767 (Oct 4, 2007)

Two of my burners are induction and for them I use All-Clad Stainless and cast iron. I have had no problems with All-Clad.

Buzz


----------



## marye (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi!

I'm a huge fan of All-Clad and I just don't think you can go wrong with it. I've used other stuff before, but now almost all of my cookware is A-C. I use mine constantly and they're all still like new. They're indestructible and definitely worth the price. There's just not enough good I can say about the stuff. 

As far as the company standing behind their product, my MIL called the company because she said the her food sticks to the A-C saute pan I gave her. The company gave her a full refund! I'm not sure who said that A-C doesn't stand behind their products, but that's not at all what I have seen.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm the one that said it, Mary. And I stick by it.

I had a problem with one of their products. Sent two emails to their customer service department, with no response. Tried calling, and their customer service voicemail was so confusing that none of the choices seemed to apply to my problem. Finally wrote a letter addressed to the president of the company. That was more than two years ago, and I'm still waiting for a response.

Maybe you call that customer service, but I have another name for it. 

I will never own another piece of All-Clad, and will do everything in my power to steer people to other companies. It's not like All-Clad is the only company making that kind of cookware, anymore. Indeed, there are at least a half-dozen other companies making stuff at least the equal to it in quality, and at considerably lower prices. Henkels and Cuisinart are two that I've had good experience with over time. Even Tramontina seems to be outstanding---although I've had it for less than a year, so can't say what the long-term usage will be like. 

And, frankly, when it comes to balancing quality and price point, you'd have to go a long way to beat Calphalon.

Everybody makes their own choices, in life. If you want to overspend to enjoy the myth of All-Clad, that's your choice. But I've made mine, and I'll opt for other companies every time.


----------



## marye (Sep 20, 2007)

Sorry that you had such a bad experience. 

But, I know at least 2 people who have dealt with their customer service and both have been very happy with the outcome. 

I don't think I would be alone in saying that the quality of All-Clad is no myth. But, again, to each, his own. I wouldn't buy anything else.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

For me I use restaurant pots and pans both home and at work. have heavy wearever pans some for over 40 years they are as good now as when I first purchased them. All the pans with TV star recomendations are insane you are paying for hype. Same applies to a french knife for $250.00 pure insanity, will it make you better or faster. I doubt it. Its in the Hands not the pots or knives. Save your money


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I've given up mentioning WearEver, Ed, because when I do it's met with disdain and snide remarks. But you're absolutely right.

To be fair, their handle design is not my favorite. But, given the price point, and how long the pots last, I can live with that. 

I've never used any of their pans (do they even make them?). But I have several pots, in different sizes. They were among the first stainless cookware I ever bought, and still going strong.


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

I still have some of my Moms Revere Ware from the early 80's that I use daily. The stuff is indestructable. I cant stand All Clad, I had a sautee pan that had a copper plate on the bottom and it started to seperate. Called All Clad and they told me to send it in for replacement or repair so I did. About 1 month later I got a letter back saying that it wasnt a manufacturers defect and I would have to pay to have it fixed/replaced and then shipping for the new one. I sent a letter back refusing and asking for my pan back and they wanted me to pay shipping. I still havent seen the pan and that was 5 years ago. I sold every piece I had on Craigslist and will never buy another thing from them EVER again. It is overpriced and poorly made for something at that price point.


----------



## lance folicle (Nov 1, 2008)

Hmmm - in all my years I've never seen an All-Clad pan (esp a sauté pan) that had a copper plate on the bottom.

All my All-Clad has held up exceptionally well, and it's been used hard. 

Lance


----------

